# fer el préssec



## valerie

Hola,

Estic llegint els contes de Jesus Montcada 'Calaveres atònites', i entre moltes paraulas que no entinc i que no trobo al diccionari hi ha aquesta frase que diu una dona a punt de morir i arrepentint-se de la seva vida:

sóc una tòtila, m'he passat seixanta anys fent el préssec

Podeu fer-me'n cinq centims? (m'agrada molt aquesta frase, la he après en el mateix llibre)

_sisplau també podeu corregirme les faltes?_

Gracies,
Valérie


----------



## Laia

valerie said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Estic llegint els contes de Jes*ú*s Montcada 'Calaveres atònites', i entre moltes paraul*e*s que no ent*e*nc i que no trobo al diccionari hi ha aquesta frase que diu una dona a punt de morir i *penedint*-se de la seva vida:
> 
> sóc una tòtila, m'he passat seixanta anys fent el préssec
> 
> Podeu fer-me'n cin*c* c*è*ntims? (m'agrada molt aquesta frase, la he après en el mateix llibre)
> 
> _sisplau també podeu corregir*-*me les faltes?_
> 
> Gr*à*cies,
> Valérie


 
Amb molt de gust 

*Sóc una tòtila:*
No l'has trobada al diccionari perquè hauràs buscat "tòtila" enlloc de "tòtil" (tòtila n'és el femení)
http://www.grec.net/home/cel/dicc.htm
*



tòtil -a 

[v. tòtil¹]

m i f Persona babaua, encantada, curta d'enteniment.
		
Click to expand...

* 
Doncs això, ser una tòtila vol dir més o menys "sóc tonta".


*m'he passat seixanta anys fent el préssec:*
Per entendre-n's, en castellà seria "he pasado sesenta años haciendo el primo"
Fer el préssec vol dir "fer el ridícul" més o menys, vol dir que t'han près el pèl...

Bona nit
Laia


----------



## valerie

Moltes gràcies, Laia


----------



## Laia

De res,


----------



## Roi Marphille

valerie said:
			
		

> sóc una tòtila, m'he passat seixanta anys fent el préssec


je je je  és curiós, "*fer el préssec*" és una expressió que utilitzem molt la meva colla osonenca! m'encanta!
efectívament com deia la Laia, seria el que en castellà es diu "hacer el primo" o sigui, actuar de manera ingènua, _naïf_. 
Salutations, 
Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hola,
Aquesta és la definició del DIEC: fer el préssec: Deixar-se enredar, caure en el ridícul. 



> je je je  és curiós, "*fer el préssec*" és una expressió que utilitzem molt la meva colla osonenca! m'encanta!
> efectívament com deia la Laia, seria el que en castellà es diu "hacer el primo" o sigui, actuar de manera ingènua, _naïf_.
> Salutations,     Roi


 
*ingenu -ènua*
 [1696; del ll. _ingenuus, -a, -um_, íd.] 
_adj_ *1 *DR ROM Nascut lliure. 
*2 *Sense dissimulació, d'una franquesa innocent, candorós. _És ingenu, sense cap malícia. Una noia ingènua. Una narració ingènua._

Roi, jo no sempre relaciono ingenu amb deixar-se enredar... segur que en algunes situacions pot ser més fàcil enredar un ingenu que un "espavilat"... però no sé, a primer cop d'ull no hagués relacionat mai "fer el préssec" amb "actuar de manera ingènua"...

Ai,no sé, diga'm ingènua , però diria que hi ha matisos aquí...

apalin, bon dia!  
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Roi, jo no sempre relaciono ingenu amb deixar-se enredar... segur que en algunes situacions pot ser més fàcil enredar un ingenu que un "espavilat"... però no sé, a primer cop d'ull no hagués relacionat mai "fer el préssec" amb "actuar de manera ingènua"...
> 
> Ai,no sé, diga'm ingènua , però diria que hi ha matisos aquí...
> 
> apalin, bon dia!
> A+


bé, jo crec que ningú es deixa enredar _ per se_... 
Hom pot enredar a una persona molt intel·ligent o a un ingenu...no té res a veure...de totes maneres si jo utilitzo l'expressió comentada és perqué _recrimino_ a algú que ha sigut ingenu i l'han enredat o ha fet alguna cosa de manera no gaire adequada. 
Per exemple: 
- Has fet el préssec nen! podries haver agafat el metro a Pl.Urquinaona i hauries arribat abans!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

fer el préssec? jeje l'havia sentit però jo faig servir més "estar llaurant", quan per exemple estàs fent cua per comprar alguna cosa i et passen al davant. En aquesta situació us diria: Esteu llaurant!

No ser si aquesta frase és collita pròpia...  

Salut

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> fer el préssec? jeje l'havia sentit però jo faig servir més "estar llaurant", quan per exemple estàs fent cua per comprar alguna cosa i et passen al davant. En aquesta situació us diria: Esteu llaurant!
> 
> No ser si aquesta frase és collita pròpia...
> 
> Salut
> 
> Mei


o...que véns de l'hort?


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> bé, jo crec que ningú es deixa enredar _per se_...
> Hom pot enredar a una persona molt intel·ligent o a un ingenu...no té res a veure...de totes maneres si jo utilitzo l'expressió comentada és perqué _recrimino_ a algú que ha sigut ingenu i l'han enredat o ha fet alguna cosa de manera no gaire adequada.
> Per exemple:
> - Has fet el préssec nen! podries haver agafat el metro a Pl.Urquinaona i hauries arribat abans!


 
Has fet el préssec= _ets un cosí_!   
Ho he entès, ho he entès... tiet Roi.   

A+


----------



## Mei

També dic "estar a la parra" que també vol dir estar "empanat"... 

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Bé, estar a la parra i estar "empanat" no són el mateix que fer el préssec. Fas el préssec quan et deixes enredar, potser per estar a la parra o per no tenir prou coneixement sobre l'assumpte en qüestió, per donar massa confiança a qui no li n'hauries de donar tanta (o gens) etc.


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Bé, estar a la parra i estar "empanat" no són el mateix que fer el préssec. Fas el préssec quan et deixes enredar, potser per estar a la parra o per no tenir prou coneixement sobre l'assumpte en qüestió, per donar massa confiança a qui no li n'hauries de donar tanta (o gens) etc.


 
Sí, és veritat... també les utilitzeu? Em pensava que era collita pròpia de la zona on visc...

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Sí, és veritat... també les utilitzeu? Em pensava que era collita pròpia de la zona on visc...


 
Uiii Mei... jo sóc una empanada de les autèntiques   Sí, sí, estic a la parra...
Per mi, fer el préssec, o com aquí diem "fer el primu" (sí, sí, jo dic aquestes coses...), vol dir fer el ridícul i punt. A més, ho acabo de mirar al diccionari i diu això:

*



2 fer el préssec pop Fer el ridícul
		
Click to expand...

* 
Salut per tots, _macus_!


----------



## Cracker Jack

No entenc per què el préssec està associat amb ser ridícul.  Aquest fruita polpós i sucós està molt bo per a la salut.  Suposo que és una referència cultural.  No sé però és possible que hi hagi una anècdota catalana o una història a la literatura catalana sobre aquest assumpte.  

Corrigeu-me però crec que en castellà la traducció és ''Hacer primo.''  En anglès es diu ''laughingstock'' o ''butt of all jokes.'' Hi hi algú que sàpiga l'explicació?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Mei

Hola Cracker Jack, no sé d'on ve "fer el préssec" però també he sentit dir (bé, jo dic ) "estar llaurant" que crec que ve de "arrossegar-se l'àncora pel fons de la mar pel fet de no restar ben aferrada i no poder impedir el moviment que l'acció del vent o del corrent produeix sobre la nau ancorada". Definició que no coneixia de "llaurar" i que té més sentit per mi que el fet de solcar (la terra) amb l'_arada_. 

A veure què diuen els altres. 

Salut! 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> No entenc per què el préssec està associat amb ser ridícul. Aquest fruita polpós i sucós està molt bo per a la salut. Suposo que és una referència cultural. No sé però és possible que hi hagi una anècdota catalana o una història a la literatura catalana sobre aquest assumpte.
> 
> Corrigeu-me però crec que en castellà la traducció és ''Hacer primo.'' En anglès es diu ''laughingstock'' o ''butt of all jokes.'' Hi hi algú que sàpiga l'explicació?
> 
> Moltes gràcies.


 
Personalment, Cracker, no tinc ni idea de quina és la relació entre els préssecs i fer el ridícul. I sí, l'equivalent en castellà seria "hacer el primo" (que, de fet, tampoc no veig la relació entre els cosins i el ridícul )


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs, segons els diccionaris, no és exactament el mateix:

*hacer el primo*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Dejarse engañar fácilmente. (DRAE)

Com a expressió per dir que algú fa el ridícul, el DRAE dóna: "hacer (alguien) el paso". Haig de dir que no l'havia sentit mai. Més formalment: "quedar en evidencia".

Tampoc conec l'origen de l'expressió, però potser no se li ha de trobar més sentit que la sonoritat que té: "_pr_imo", "_p_a_s_o", "_pr_é_ss_ec"...


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Tan pot ser anar d'una ingenuïtat extrema, com de fer el ridicul.

Sin quin sigui el sentit, la qüestió és que no et tiren floretes.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Després he pensat que en castellà se sent molt "¡Qué/menudo/vaya primo!" mentre que en català sempre és amb el verb _fer_, penso... Mai no he sentit ningú que digui "Quin préssec que he fet!". De tota manera, en català cada vegada se sent més "primu".


----------



## jaume60

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Després he pensat que en castellà se sent molt "¡Qué/menudo/vaya primo!" mentre que en català sempre és amb el verb _fer_, penso... Mai no he sentit ningú que digui "Quin préssec que he fet!". De tota manera, en català cada vegada se sent més "primu".


 
Sempre he sentit dir *he fet el préssec*.

Jaume


----------



## dafne.ne

Bon dia a tothom i molt bon humor doncs avui sembla ser el DIA DEL BON HUMOR A LA FEINA!

Ha estat la primera cosa que li he dit al meu cap i m'ha respost que això dependrà de les comandes que rebem. Això si, m'ho ha dit amb un somriure!

Be, m'han agradat molt les vostres respostes en aquest fil.

Per part meva i tot esperant que ningú s'ofengui, voldria afegir allò de *"sembla que baixis d'Arbeca"*. Desconec el perquè d'aquesta expressió, però sempre l'he sentida i emprat referint-me a la ingenuïtat d'algú.

Apa siau


----------



## pakitomedina

gamarús!!!!

no vaig gaire la relació directa entre fer el primo i fer el ridícul, crec que no tenen significats ni tan sols semblants


----------



## jaume60

pakitomedina said:


> gamarús!!!!
> 
> no vaig gaire la relació directa entre fer el primo i fer el ridícul, crec que no tenen significats ni tan sols semblants


 
Tot depen de la cura que hi posem quan pretenem dir alguna cosa, potser no vol dir el mateix, i quedem a la interpretació que en doni qui ho llegeixi.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dafne.ne said:


> Per part meva i tot esperant que ningú s'ofengui, voldria afegir allò de *"sembla que baixis d'Arbeca"*. Desconec el perquè d'aquesta expressió, però sempre l'he sentida i emprat referint-me a la ingenuïtat d'algú.


 
Baixar d'Arbeca és ser d'efectes retardats, mentre que fer el préssec és fer el ridícul. És clar que es pot fer el préssec baixant d'Arbeca, però penso que no es tracta de dues expressions intercanviables.


----------



## jaume60

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Baixar d'Arbeca és ser d'efectes retardats, mentre que fer el préssec és fer el ridícul. És clar que es pot fer el préssec baixant d'Arbeca, però penso que no es tracta de dues expressions intercanviables.


 
Tinc els meus dubtes que a peu de carrer, la gent sigui tan curosa a decidir quina expressió és la més adequada fer servir.


----------



## avellanainphilly

jaume60 said:


> Tinc els meus dubtes que a peu de carrer, la gent sigui tan curosa a decidir quina expressió és la més adequada fer servir.



Doncs a mi em sembla que la gent té un coneixement molt precís de què vol dir cada expressió. El que passa és que és un coneixement implícit, inconscient i quan s'intenta fer explícit (com fem aquí), doncs de vegades no resulta fàcil.


----------



## Keiria

avellanainphilly said:


> Doncs a mi em sembla que la gent té un coneixement molt precís de què vol dir cada expressió. El que passa és que és un coneixement implícit, inconscient i quan s'intenta fer explícit (com fem aquí), doncs de vegades no resulta fàcil.


 
Totalment d'acord. Si algú està "empanat" no li diràs "ei, que fas el préssec" a no ser que a més a més estigui fent el ridícul. I al revés.


----------

